# Cost of Lexapro in Dubai



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys - can anybody tell me how much a pack of Lexapro / (a type of anti depressant) costs in Dubai?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

I doubt very much you'll be able to get it here. Whilst it doesn't appear to be on the banned list, anti-depressants in general are.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MAW0504 said:


> I doubt very much you'll be able to get it here. Whilst it doesn't appear to be on the banned list, anti-depressants in general are.


You can buy it here but a prescription is needed very time.

No idea about the cost though but you can call any pharmacy and ask.

Wellbutrin which is used to quit smoking and also as antidepressant is 250 dhs for 60 pills.


----------

